# CLOSED - Free Giveaway until all gone!



## Xdee (May 26, 2020)

Hi everyone! I am doing a fun giveaway of a combination of furnitures/flooring/wallpaper etc. Come by and pick any FOUR mystery presents!
These items have been taking too much space in my storage and they are either duplicate or I simply do not have any use for them.

- leave by *airport!!*

please be patient as I am only taking 2-3 at a time!
do not take any more then 4 presents ! save some for others!

join




__





						Loading…
					





					turnip.exchange
				





Tips are not require, if you have these items on my wishlist, pls let me catalog!








						Nook Exchange
					

Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!




					nook.exchange
				




THANK YOU!   
have fun and hope you get something you like


Please give me a free " bump" so people know you are cominggg


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

i’d like to come by! xara from axolotl c:


----------



## theravenboys (May 26, 2020)

I'd like to visit!  I'm Kimberlee from Cinnabar


----------



## Xdee (May 26, 2020)

xara said:


> i’d like to come by! xara from axolotl c:


Pls join queue that I just made ty!

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



theravenboys said:


> I'd like to visit!  I'm Kimberlee from Cinnabar


Pls join link above

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

Bump


----------



## Xdee (May 26, 2020)

someone internet disconnected While coming. New dodo code ! And I lost Saharah somewhere...

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

Bump  

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

This was fun guys! I just restocked on more presents so feel free to come by if you’re available


----------



## fulltimeptx (May 26, 2020)

Mind if I come? ^^ I'm Jess from Ravenwood!


----------



## Adster (May 26, 2020)

Hi! Would I also be able to come? ~Adam from Fraylauf


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (May 26, 2020)

Thank you for the gifts, omw!


----------



## Kawaiikiwi (May 26, 2020)

would love to stop by! foxy from destiny


----------



## Xdee (May 26, 2020)

Celeste showed up!


----------



## Pottseee (May 26, 2020)

Celeste is there too? Cool!! Can i trade you for an ironwood low table recipe? I’d feel bad to just take <33


----------



## Xdee (May 26, 2020)

Pottseee said:


> Celeste is there too? Cool!! Can i trade you for an ironwood low table recipe? I’d feel bad to just take <33


I have some guests leave extra DIY on the floor for others. Feel free to do so!


----------



## Anblick (May 26, 2020)

Your queue link isn't working for me D; but I would love to stop by please!

e. looks like it's fine now, I've joined! Woo!


----------



## Xdee (May 26, 2020)

Will continue to be open for another 20 minutes or so!

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020

someone left quietly and so Saharah and Celeste are now elsewhere.. I've been open for over 2 hours so its time for a break!!


----------



## Xdee (May 27, 2020)

OPEN - I will be on for a bit so feel free to stop by if you're available! Only Leif is on the island today

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020

I am locking new visitors at the moment to reorganize ! may open again in a few!


----------



## atlantisblue9 (May 27, 2020)

Xdee said:


> OPEN - I will be on for a bit so feel free to stop by if you're available! Only Leif is on the island today
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020
> 
> I am locking new visitors at the moment to reorganize ! may open again in a few!



Did you close? I was just curious cause me and my daughter were wanting to come by if you were still open.


----------



## Xdee (May 27, 2020)

atlantisblue9 said:


> Did you close? I was just curious cause me and my daughter were wanting to come by if you were still open.


Hii I just closed but will reopen in about 5-10 minutes!


----------



## Lattecakes (May 27, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hii I just closed but will reopen in about 5-10 minutes!


I would love to stop by when you reopen please


----------



## Xdee (May 27, 2020)

OPEN AGAIN! - last round of the giveaway! I have officially cleared out my storage! Thank you to everyone who is coming or have came! Hope you guys had fun just experiencing this whether or not you like the items you got! 

Please give me a free " bump" so people know you are cominggg


----------



## xMartin (May 27, 2020)

Omw !


----------



## Xdee (May 27, 2020)

OPEN AGAIN! - I still have a some mystery presents left! Will not be adding more after this round -  Come by if you're available


----------



## Sami913 (May 27, 2020)

On my way too


----------



## rondz (May 27, 2020)

Thanks again!


----------



## Xdee (May 27, 2020)

Thanks for coming by everyone! Theres still a few left !


----------

